# smoked a Giant!



## mikelowery9 (Sep 30, 2012)

finally made the book


----------



## dmedd (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome buck man! Congrats


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Sep 30, 2012)

That's a great buck man. Congrats


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Bowtech23 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice dark horns congrats man on good buck


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 30, 2012)

Great Buck! Congrats! Love the chocolate colored rack!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 30, 2012)

Way to go, that's a beauty right there!


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Smoked him!!!!! Great buck!!! Congrats!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 30, 2012)

You sure did !


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 30, 2012)

That buck has it all man!
Chocolate horns, mass, character, great tine length..... and best of all, a hole in the fuel pump!!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 30, 2012)

Dude, that is awesome. Congrats on a ga stud! He's beautiful.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful buck there! Congrats to you!!


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome buck, congratulations!


----------



## sman (Sep 30, 2012)

Love the chocolate!!!  Congratz on a dandy buck!!!


----------



## Sgt Shadow (Sep 30, 2012)

You aren't kidding, he's a monster. Congrats man!


----------



## White Stag (Sep 30, 2012)

Beast! Congratulations!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh yeah!


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow! Great buck. Congrats!!!! We need the story behind the pic now...


----------



## hunter84 (Sep 30, 2012)

Great buck,congrats


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow, good for you. Congrats!


----------



## macdog82881 (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 30, 2012)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## Jason C (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## trentb (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome Deer.


----------



## kevincox (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats to you! Very nice buck


----------



## Horns (Sep 30, 2012)

Fine deer. Congrats.


----------



## j the g (Sep 30, 2012)

Ill say you made the book. If you need someone to score him officially, Thomson bow hunter is a p&y scorer. Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Sep 30, 2012)

Awsome!!!!!!


----------



## Stieet (Sep 30, 2012)

Great buck, great shot. Congratulations.


----------



## alan (Sep 30, 2012)

Great Deer!


----------



## Broncobird (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful Buck!!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 30, 2012)

mikelowery9 said:


> smoked a Giant!



Yes you DID!!!


----------



## scandmx5 (Sep 30, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## EDH (Sep 30, 2012)

You made the book with a bunch to spare. Congratulations on a beautiful buck.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 30, 2012)

Yea, congrats


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 30, 2012)

*wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Great buck !  congrats


----------



## Camp18 (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome buck! How's the story go??!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 30, 2012)

Great deer!


----------



## ReelAffair (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome buck, congrats!!  Come on, give us some details of the hunt...


----------



## drenalin08 (Sep 30, 2012)

Pope for sure Congrats!!!


----------



## Stumper (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow that is an awesome buck, pope and young for sure! Congrats!


----------



## QuackinNStackin (Sep 30, 2012)

Good heavens! Bo he's  watch you call a "MUNSTER" all. RACKED UP!


----------



## nosfedgta (Sep 30, 2012)

nice one!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes you did Sir !!...Congrats on a PIG of a Buck and congrats on the shot !!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 1, 2012)

Mega-Congrats on your rocking mighty monster whitetail beast of a lifetime!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome buck!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Oct 1, 2012)

That would have been a good one LAST year! Great deer.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful deer, congrats...and how about a story on this fine beast.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

Love them dark horns!


----------



## autoturkey (Oct 1, 2012)

way to go!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome buck and great shot!


----------



## HenryHunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Great Buck!!! Congrats!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 1, 2012)

Great buck.  Congratulations.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 1, 2012)

SWEET. Congrats


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sho' nuff hoss. Congrats!


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Oct 1, 2012)

What a stud of a buck!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 1, 2012)

Fine buck!!


----------



## Tadder (Oct 1, 2012)

That There's A SURENUFF GOODEN . Congrats


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2012)

CONfreakingGRATS!!!!


----------



## blazer21 (Oct 1, 2012)

Great deer! Great shot! Congratulations!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Oct 1, 2012)

That's a BOSS


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats! That is a stud!

What did he tape?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice deer.


----------



## stickandstrang (Oct 1, 2012)

Great buck man, congrats on a kill of a lifetime


----------



## NugeForPres (Oct 1, 2012)

NICE!!!


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Oct 1, 2012)

Really nice buck.  I love all of the character in that rack.  Congrats.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow... Great deer man


----------



## treemutt (Oct 1, 2012)

Sweet Congrats


----------



## t8ter (Oct 1, 2012)

That's a hand full for sure.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Oct 1, 2012)

dang man thats a hoss! congrats!


----------



## weekender (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes sir buddy!


----------



## mikelowery9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Well boys the measurements are in lets see who can get the closest.


----------



## gordjess2006 (Oct 3, 2012)

I say 154, but may be bigger!!!


----------



## goastinstructor (Oct 3, 2012)

Epic


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm getting right at 140.

Great buck!


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Oct 3, 2012)

What a great looking buck. Congrats!


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

wow


----------



## rmucken1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Great looking buck.  Congrats.  I second the dark horns.


----------



## kathy1959 (Oct 3, 2012)

awesome buck...congrats...


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 3, 2012)

*I'll say~!*

way to go.....did you get NERVOUS or was it quick and easy???


----------



## B Man (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats!  Awesome deer buddy!!!


----------



## willie1971 (Oct 3, 2012)

nice!


----------



## laniergb (Oct 3, 2012)

That's a fine looking buck!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice buck man, like the hat


----------



## nock'em dead (Oct 3, 2012)

144 & 6/8?


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 4, 2012)

awesome and an 1/8th!


----------



## BigCountry19 (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome dark rack!!!  Congrats


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

155.... What's the story?


----------



## Killer (Oct 4, 2012)

133


----------



## steve melton (Oct 5, 2012)

yes u did!! thats what its all about for me . congrats


----------



## Jasper (Oct 5, 2012)

Heck yeah! Awesome buck!


----------



## The Buck Wizard (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice ...146ish


----------



## flynbryn (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## sgrantham (Oct 5, 2012)

Very fine deer, congratulations!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Oct 6, 2012)

Man that is a nice buck!


----------



## PineThirty (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow what a stud! Congrats!


----------



## albridges (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep I say you did get a great one!


----------



## mikelowery9 (Oct 6, 2012)

140 3/8


----------

